# Guess What Finally Arrived!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Guess what? The Benelli Super Nova came home with me today! After three months, I finally have my new addition. Due to some mistakes made with the contest handling, I didn't get the special serial number or anything, it is actually off the wrack. But that really doesn't matter.

To fill in some newbies, I won a contest at work held by Benelli. Whoever sold the most Benellis in a certain amount of time was awarded a free Super Nova. I won the contest.

So, we have an Advantage Timber finish, 26" barrel, fiber optic front sight, and Comfortech stock. Wouldn't you know it, our range is closed for the week for maintenance, so she won't get shot until next week. But here she is!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Sucklead. I was beginning to wonder if them suckers were going to pay off. Now I like that a bunch. Are you going to do any hunting with it? Party time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If I can find someone to tag along with next season then yes. That was one of the reasons I decided on the Advantage Timber finish. But I don't want to try hunting alone until I get my first deer. I can take it down, but I have no idea what to do after that, skinning and all wise. Unfortunetly, all my friends who hunt are also married and their wives frown upon them spending time in the woods with another woman but they won't come along. None of my female friends hunt, either. I missed last season, but we'll see what happens next season.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

All I see is a row of leaves and stuff on the floor??:mrgreen: 

Congrats:smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Looks great! How much do those things retail for?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Cool! Congrats!

Time to update the "family" photo!



> Wouldn't you know it, our range is closed for the week for maintenance


I hope they are improving the lighting...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Looks great! How much do those things retail for?


I think the tag on this one said $512.95. They're not cheap, but nowhere near the $1500 + or - of the Super Black Eagle.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on your prize! 100 percent discount is a good price.


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

cool! it's good looking shotgun.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Cool scatter gun! Too bad about the sserial # though. It would have been cool to have a personal serial#. But, free is free! Is it a 3" or 3.5"?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Very Nice ... Congrats :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Those Benelli's are pretty sweet. Congrats!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new Benelli, it looks great. Sorry to hear it took so long for you to get it. Did they toss in a couple of boxes of shells to make up for the delay?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Cool scatter gun! Too bad about the sserial # though. It would have been cool to have a personal serial#. But, free is free! Is it a 3" or 3.5"?


3.5" Not sure I'll be shooting 3.5" right away or very often, though. LOL! I have a box of PMC bird shot ready to go... had that long before the shotgun, so it's the first box to go through it.



> Did they toss in a couple of boxes of shells to make up for the delay?


Naw. LOL! But I get to use the range for free, so that helps a lot, considering that it normally costs $15 an hour to shoot a long gun out there.


----------

